# متطلبات الحماية من الحريق في المباني



## رمزة الزبير (20 يوليو 2010)

قمت للتو بتنزيل متطلبات الحماية من الحريق في المباني الصادر عن مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربي على الرابط التالي:
www.4shared.com/document/Xx1wFk9I/3_online.html


----------



## رمزة الزبير (20 يوليو 2010)

نرفق المواصفات العامة لتركيب خدمة الحماية من الحريق في المباني الحكومية في منطقة هونغ كونغ الادارية الخاصة.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الملفات


----------



## sayed00 (23 يوليو 2010)

مشكورة اختى

لكن حسب علمة ان فى كل دولة من دول المجلس لة كود خاص بالحريق و هنا بالامارات كود للحريق مماثل للامريكى 101

هل الكود الخليجى مختلف و مدى التزام الدول بة 

رجاء التوضيح


----------



## Noor.arch (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------

